# Winter coat for dog walking (for me!)



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I know that I am perhaps thinking about this far too early, but I was wondering today about what my best coat option for wet / cold weather dog walks would be. I have the usual ski jacket / Barbour / wool coats but none of them tick all the boxes. I reckon I need something knee length, cosy, waterproof and with a hood. I'm happy to spend a bit to get sthg that works. Any recommendations?
Thanks x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hiya

I suppose the way summer has been we should be prepared.

Im considering:

http://www.e-outdoor.co.uk/441181/products/the_north_face_suzanne_triclimate_womens_trench.aspx

I know it's expensive but I want it to last.

K xx


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I got a Helly Hansen knee length jacket in an online sale and it is really cosy and keeps me dry in the worst rain. And that's in the summer!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Kirsty, what a great find, that is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you! We have a North Face shop in Edinburgh so I might go and see if they have any in stock. I'll let you know how I get on x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

now I am in Canada and a woosey when it comes to being cold...so I have a knee length down filled coat...it is AMAZING!!! and it is water proof for when it is cold and raining...but I just take a regular rain coat with me if it is just rain


----------



## Muddypaws (Jul 9, 2012)

The other option is to find a good windproof/waterproof coat that has a detachable fleece lining.... That way you will get a bit more use out of it ! Have a look in some of the sailing /riding shops. If it gets really wet & muddy you could also look at getting a pair of sailing salopettes that will keep your bottom half dry as well, there is nothing worse that the water running off your coat only to soak through your legs !


----------

